
An Illustrated Book of Bad Arguments - __ka
https://bookofbadarguments.com/
======
masonic
(2013)

Original submit, 300+ points, 100+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13963288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13963288)

